# Can TPO Anti-bodies & Thyroglob AB labs fluctuate very much?



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

One question: Does anyone know if the TPO anti-bodies and Thyroglob AB numbers can fluctuate in bloodwork results? Or, do they always stay the same...sorta like, once, you have it, you always have it?

I had the bloodwork done for the anti-bodies about 5-6 months ago and recently, when I had thyroid bloodwork drawn again, I asked if the antibodies could be drawn once more, as well. My doc said it wasn't necessary to re-test for the TPO and AB, since he mentioned it would probably be the same.

Thanks!


----------

